# Help! On Armour for 6 months.....



## Cheric04 (Aug 17, 2015)

I hope you all can give me some perceptive of what might be going on!

I started on Armour in May, mostly because I was have hypo symptoms on Synthroid and my T3 was very low even with my TSH being in "normal" range.

Started on 90mg and have been raised up every 6 weeks as my labs have been terrible.

August, first labs after starting 90mg Armour: TSH 11.5 (0.5-4.7)

Free T3 1.3 (2.3-4.2)

October, labs on 105mg Armour: TSH 5.6 (0.5-4.7)

Free T3 1.7 (2.3-4.2)

December 15th, on 120mg Armour TSH 12.1 !!!!!!!!!?????? (0.5-4.7)

Free T3 1.2 (2.3-4.2)

This last time I'm getting worse rather than better. I was feeling closer to normal but about 2 weeks before I had my recent labs done, I started napping again and noticed my hands and feet swelling again (it had gone away earlier when I started this new dose). Another interesting thing is that I'm always starving. Like more than hungry, starving. I have periods in the day where I feel very faint or weak like I just have to eat.

I have never missed a dose. But I think on some days I have eaten breakfast within the hour that I took the Armour. If this is the case, will it have had this drastic of effect on my labs? Eating too soon after taking the Armour?

Please help! I'm feeling so defeated. I'm desperate to loose weight and instead, I'm gaining. I just don't know what I'm doing wrong.

Cheri


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Cheri,

Your labs reflect you being hypo. Can you please edit in your ranges.

FT-4 needs to be in the 3/4 of range. Armour should not be taken prior to the draw, meaning, if you draw in the morning, you need to wait until after your draw before taking it.

Try to be consistent regarding time and last dose for the best outcome of lab results.

I believe you need to wait 1 hour prior to eating after you take the Armour dose for it to absorb properly - maybe someone who takes Armour will chime in.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had a similar experience with Naturethroid. I now take levo and cytomel, even with the cytomel my FT3 is at the bottom of the range but I feel good and can lose weight if I eat correctly. I am a sugar junkie, nuff said. ^_^


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you ever had your iron levels (including ferritin) or adrenals tested? Some people cannot absorb thyroid meds properly if they've got problems with these.


----------



## Cheric04 (Aug 17, 2015)

I have not had my adrenals tested but my iron is fine. Here it is at the end of January and I'm feel like I'm on a roller coaster - swelling in my hands, feet, face are back, tired all the time, dry skin, hair falling out, and nails breaking. I'll have a few good days and then bam, back to hypo.

I can't deal this anymore! I'm on 135mg of Armour. I think that it is not working for me.

I moved my doctor's appointment up and think I will ask to go back on Synthroid and add cytomel.


----------

